# You guys have helped



## Jesse3487 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi I'm 17 and have had ibs.c for about a year now and before being diagnosed i went through every test possible to rule out all those other diseases they have cures for. I have lately gone into a sorta depression, which im sure isnt uncommon with people like us, my parents had split up, i had to quit my job and instead of doing a course i really wanted to do at school i had to find an alternative and do it at home. I thought i was alone in the way i felt, i had no support, my doctor has told me to just live with it and has sent me away saying there was nothing he could do. When i found this sight it was like finally people that could relate to what i am going through and vice versa, you guys made me relise it could be worse i could be dying with cancer or something similar. Today i have an appointment with my doctor and im going to ask for certain types of pills instead of cry and think why did this have to happen to me. So thanks alot now that i have read that you guys are still working and going to school it sorta gives me hope that one day i will be able to do normal things without wondering whether i can get home if i feel unwell (i hate using public toliets) so agian thanks for helping me find a sorta new confidence.Im happy to talk to anyone who feels like me about this site or other things about ibs Thanks


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im glad you are finding this site helpful! That is what we are here for!Keep plodding on! If you need anymore help do ask!Its tought living with IBS, and its difficult to explain to some people, but it IS possible to get through college and to work. I promise.Nikki


----------

